# my book



## skasm (Mar 12, 2012)

some of you may recall my posts about a book i had planned on creating a couple months back.
well, thanks to a select group of you i was able to successfully complete it.
for anyone who wanted to view it, here it is:

http://issuu.com/m3g_/docs/unreal

thank you to the ten incredible people who made this book possible.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

What an amazing job you did! I'm so glad to be a part of this, thanks


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Megan, this is a beautiful piece of work. Thank you for having this vision and brining it to life for others to read, relate to, and understand. Excellent job.


----------



## skasm (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks to both of you so much. i am so glad you both like it. 
couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

It is really good. I looked at it last night. Although I pretty muched skipped my story. lol


----------



## skasm (Mar 12, 2012)

opie37060 said:


> It is really good. I looked at it last night. Although I pretty muched skipped my story. lol


aww haha you shouldn't have!


----------

